# Back groud made with spray foam.



## FishMan9 (Feb 11, 2009)

:fish: Does anyone know what material to use to make a 3D background for my tank. I am nervous to use some products because i dont want it to give off any chemicals. What products have to used to make these backgrouds?Paints? glues? Any help will be appreciated. :fish:


----------



## rchickering (Jun 10, 2008)

Check out the DIY background link to view what people use:

DIY Backgrounds

Pretty much everyone uses styrofoam as the base.

100% silicone can be used as glue (do NOT use the mold and mildew resistant stuff)

A lot of people use concrete and then use concrete coloring to change color.

I used a product called SikaTop and in my opinion it is MUCH better than concrete.

ADVANTAGES:
- NO CURING TIME needed
- EASIER to apply
- EASIER to add different colors
- Able to maintain small details on they styro (concrete will cover it up)
- Doesn't change the 'size' of your background (if you don't take into account the thickness of concrete can add, the background might not fit in your tank)
- SAFER to add to your tank (the SikaTop hardens up - similar to hard plastic, versus concrete could damage your tank)

DISADVANTAGES:
- It is a more expensive than a bag of concrete ($75 versus $10-$20) 
- It doesn't add the weight that concrete does to the background (either way the project is still buoyant). I used A LOT of silicone to attach to the tank.

Here is the link to my project:

DIY SikaTop

Let me know if you have any questions.

Good luck!


----------



## madmax666 (Sep 11, 2008)

there are MANY!!!! of backgrounds you can search here. I will tell you the basics but no details because i do not know them  foam, cement, silicon, paint. you must find the right aquarium safe types of each of these but you will need some form of these. Search!!! it will tell ALL!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

"Great Stuff" has heard our cries and now makes a waterproof, fish safe, black, spray foam! 
http://building.dow.com/na/en/products/specialty/pondstone.htm


> GREAT STUFFâ„¢ Pond & Stone is safe for fish and is recognized by the International Professional Pond Contractors Association.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

The black waterfall foams for ponds have been around for years, and as Hoosier let us know, Great Stuff is now joining the pack with its new product. To make the background, it's important to tip the tank on its back or the whole design will sag as it cures. Squirt the foam in, creating 3D effects like crags, ledges, and caves. The less you have to poke or cut to get the effect you want, the better. You can incorporate driftwood and rocks if you like the look. If the driftwood is "highly floatational" put it in the design horizontally and lock it in at the ends. The self-sinking type driftwood is a better bet since it is darker and fits in colorwise, and does not need the extra foam. Also all driftwood shrinks over time, but the denser driftwood shrinks much more slowly so you will rarely if ever have to foam it back in to place.
:fish: Q to Hoosier... :fish: Have you used this Great Stuff product yet? Which meaning of waterproof does it match up to? Submersible, or water-tight? If it is waterproof in the fullest sense, which the ones I've used are not, couldn't you smear a thin layer of it inside an unpainted plywood aquarium, set the glass directly into it, and have a new tank in hours instead of the tedious process of four layers of expensive epoxy? :thumb: 
If so, it would also be great to keep in your boat as the equivalent of FixaFlat in case you hit a rock or stump and start taking on water. :dancing:


----------



## is300soon (Nov 2, 2008)

can the great stuff be sprayed on the tank vs using silicone to hold it down, or is silicone still needed to hold the styrofoam to the tank?

David


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Sorry, Haven't used it... just saw it the other day for the first time.


----------



## is300soon (Nov 2, 2008)

bumppp


----------

